# Transport!!! PA/OH to Florida!!!! YOUR chance to be an ANGEL!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, duh! If you can pull, let me know, and I'll give you the direct cell number to who you need to talk to!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is cute and knows sit and shake! Working on pics


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone??? Here's pics!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is scheduled to be euthanized WEDNESDAY., OCTOBER 21ST**WYNONA HAS RECEIVED A FULL SPONSORSHIP TO ANY APPROVED RESCUE. REBECCA SPONSORED WYNONA IN LOVING MEMORY OF HER BELOVED "HONEY"...THANK YOU SO MUCH REBECCA AND HONEY!!! 

I will take her but we need transport!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

She is a doll! I hope someone can help her! I wish I was even somewhat close!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jENNA*

JENNA

WHAT SHELTER IS SHE IN? IS THERE A PETFINDER LINK.
Email Kathi Tufts [email protected] she lives in PA and might know someone or can ask a transport friend to help possibly


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14863324


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jenna, have you tried the Yahoo transport group? I think there is also a transport message board on the Petfinder classifieds.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Paws-Claws-Rescuers-Transporters/

http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=6fdc5e7c96fe2851fa305f605dea73ec


One more:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Dog_Rescue_RailRoad/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! Really hope someone can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

*Jenna

I am going to email a friend of mine that used to vol. for Columbiana-not sure if she still does, but she might know about transport.

I will cc you on the email, but I need to know if Wynona is being pulled by a rescue, and which one, or by you as an adopter. You can answer to Toni.*
1221WYNONAsponsore 

Collie [Mix]
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 1221 Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 1221WYNONAsponsoreThis is "WYNONA" (avail 10/`16). Wynona is a young, sweet 7 years old and 49 pounds. She was found wandering on Pancake Clarkson Rd. Wynona is an absolutely gorgous Collie mix who will be even more beautiful after a good grooming. She appears to have a skin allergy on her hind quater, but other than that Wynona appears to be in good health. She seems to like the other dogs as well as children (adults too!!). She was not wearing a collar/id and no one has called to report her missing /lost. She has been given a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

She is scheduled to be euthanized WEDNESDAY., OCTOBER 21ST**WYNONA HAS RECEIVED A FULL SPONSORSHIP TO ANY APPROVED RESCUE. REBECCA SPONSORED WYNONA IN LOVING MEMORY OF HER BELOVED "HONEY"...THANK YOU SO MUCH REBECCA AND HONEY!!! 

Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving her a loving home and a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes her spay, parvo/distemper vaccine, rabies vaccine, 3 days panacur wormer, and an Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year. 

We are opened Mon-Fri 8am-12 pm and 1pm-4pm Sat 9am-12pm ***Update*****If our hours are not convenient, our staff will be happy to set up a visitation/adoption appointment any Thursday evening in addition to our usual hours. My Contact InfoColumbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
Lisbon, OH 
330-424-6663 
Email Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
See more pets from Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wynona*

Wynona

Any news on Wynona?
Jenna: Did you see my msg. above?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I did email my friend Toni in Ohio that has worked with Columbiana.
Waiting for an answer.

Even if a transport from OH to FL is not possible, perhaps she knows of a rescue that will save her, since Rebecca was such an ANGEL to fully sponsor her!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I hope a rescue can take her. I pulled two dogs today since transport seemed impossible. But one is very immediately adoptable, and I am taking her to get spayed tomorrow. The other will be here a while, she's in rough shape. So, once the healthy one is adopted, I'll have another slot. Shouldn't take long!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Thanks for answering. haven't rcvd. any reply from my friend Toni in OH yet, so I don't know if Wynona will be picked up by a rescue.

Is your sweet boy being neutered today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nothing*

Never heard back from Toni at all.

I'm afraid to email the shelter and ask about Wynona.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Everyone got neutered yesterday- including Lindsay (now Casey) and Crystal. Jade the Shepherd is too thin and her face needs to heal a little more, she gets done in a week. She's gaining rapidly with hydration and food.

Last I heard from the shelter, this dog may have a foster for a week or two!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

WHAT you heard from the shelter about Wynona having a foster for a week or two, where would she go then?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure, that's just what the lady... Rose Ann? Told me


----------

